# New to road cycling, upgrades to Trek 1.1?



## GusArb (Jul 2, 2014)

hello everyone, im new around here and id like to know what are some basic upgrades that could be done to the Trek 1.1, i mainly will be riding just for exercise.

any 1.1 owners around here?

1.1 - Trek Bicycle

thanx.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

You could upgrade the wheels.
You could upgrade the tires.
You could upgrade the saddle.
You could upgrade the seatpost.
You could upgrade the handlebar.
You could upgrade the stem.
You could upgrade the brakes.
You could upgrade the shifters.
You could upgrade the crank.
You could upgrade the derailleurs.
You could upgrade the cassette.
You could upgrade the frame.

You could upgrade to a different bike.


----------



## GusArb (Jul 2, 2014)

tlg said:


> You could upgrade the wheels.
> You could upgrade the tires.
> You could upgrade the saddle.
> You could upgrade the seatpost.
> ...


oh wao, thats really helpful thanx a lot.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

GusArb said:


> oh wao, thats really helpful thanx a lot.


It answers your question to a T. You're welcome 
Perhaps you could be more clear on the purpose of your upgrade?

Performance?
Comfort?
Just a reason to spend money?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

tlg, in his inimitable way, is asking,

-why do you want to upgrade?

-is there something you don't like about the bike?

-what do you expect to accomplish by upgrading?

I will add:

-you could (should) upgrade your legs, lungs and cardio-vascular system, by riding. If you're new to this, you have no way to determine whether this bike has some shortcoming for you. It's a perfectly fine bike to ride. After you've ridden a lot, you may decide something needs changing.

Don't succomb prematurely to upgrade fever. It's about the riding, not the bike, not the parts.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

upgrading bikes is really a much more expensive way of buying the bike you originally wanted. the parts - and don't forget the labor in some instances - to get all this goodness on your bike is usually not an effective way to step up.

if you just got a bike, you have a lot of improving to do. The goods news is that if you stick with it, you'll see results quickly. 

riding up grades is better than making upgrades. that said, your bike needs to be fit, you need a pair of bibs so your ass wont hurt and you could probably benefit from ditching goofy sneakers and going with a pair of clip ins. 

everything else? don't. your bike will either become a clothes hanger by September, or you will be hooked and be back in a few months for bike two; armed with a whole bunch of knowledge from nonsensical threads like this one.

enjoy! and don't t-bone SUV's like the other guy who posted here earlier.


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

I had a 1.1, and it was really good and reliable.. then I wanted to upgrade... after trying (unsuccessfully) with a carbon fork (it was OK, but then I needed a matching crown race for the non-integrated loose-ball bearings, it was too short, the brakes didn't fit, I could see it sorta bend, etc...), used 9-speed brifters (I said it, jerks) that were already worn dead (and just went back to the perfectly good 2300), I really thought the only things worth 'upgrading' this old-tech heavy-ish alu-forked bike were:

. saddle
. tires
. brake pads
. shifters to 8-speed STI (or 9-speed, if you can find a cheap cassette)

I set a limit of maybe $150, because really what I wanted was a new bike. Then, I got a new bike. 

But I just went to your link for the 2014 1.1 (not my 2010), and it already has all the things I was trying to upgrade to, and where I would have stopped before just buying a better bike.


-

I will say that riding that bike (with the alu fork, and really hard-riding and draggy 'Bontrager' tires they supplied) kicked my ass into fitness a hell of a lot better than the better-riding bike that came after it.

I thought that upgrading was just like watching all the shows on TV at the same time: if there's nothing that sticks out as something I really, really, want to change, it's because I really don't feel compelled to do it, so just hang onto your money until you feel there's something you definitely want. Until then, forget there are nicer things, and go back to riding as hard as you can, all the time, which is what you started out intending to do, right? :thumbsup:


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I think upgrades for the sake of upgrades are pointless, materialistic, and represent the worst parts of this sport.

On the other hand, it's worth a fair amount to me to have my bike fit my body well, and I'm a sucker for fancy tires. I also prefer to use cycling shoes and clipless pedals.

How long have you had it?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Oops, also should mention I find a certain amount of gadgetry to be useful for what I'm trying to do with cycling lately.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Agree with "all of the above" (especially JCavilia because he nails it). 

In addition, my suggestions would be:
1) If you haven't already done so, or there are fit deficiencies, get a proper (standard) fitting.
2) Ensure that your gearing matches your terrain and fitness.
3) Learn about the importance of maintaining proper cadence and smoothing the pedal stroke.
4) Consider quality tires. OE tires seldom are (25c's are my preference). 
5) Experiment with tire pressures. 

#1 will make you more comfortable which in turns will likely up your performance which makes you want to ride more - at least it does with me. 

#2 & 3 will help you maintain adequate cadence (especially on climbs) which will save the knees and keep you feeling fresher, longer. 

#4 & 5 will improve ride quality, which will quell some road buzz and make you more comfortable on the bike.


----------



## Flieger67 (Oct 26, 2013)

My brother just got a 2014 1.1 late last year and is enjoying it a lot. The carbon fork and "no thumb-shifting" are good upgrades to previous versions of the 1.1.

As for upgrades, consider tires and possibly wheels. The OEM tires and wheels on the 1.1 are heavy, which means slower acceleration among other things. And if you ever decide to get a new bike, you can always put your "upgrade" tires and wheels on the new bike and put the 1.1 back to stock.

While not a bike mod per se, your contact points (i.e. hands, rear end and feet) are important areas of consideration. A quality bike short (perhaps bib shorts) should be a purchase in the very near future if you don't already have a pair. Similarly, upgrading to clipless pedals and shoes is a big upgrade that you'll see immediate benefits from. And like tires and wheels, pedals and shoes can be swapped to new bikes in the future.

Good luck to you and enjoy your 1.1.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

JCavilia said:


> tlg, in his inimitable way, is asking,
> 
> -why do you want to upgrade?
> 
> ...


I agree. Upgrade the engine first, and you'll have a better understanding of the limits of the chassis and transmission. 

If your rear end is happy on the Buttraper Affinity saddle, don't change anything right now. If it's hurting you as much as it did me, look around for something else.


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

I would start with a decent bike computer, clipless pedals, bag or two, water bottle and cage or two, and temporary fenders.

Regarding components, you have to decide what you don't like. Good news is you can do it piecemeal. Bad news is you can triple (or more) the original cost of the bike.


----------



## Whacked (Feb 14, 2011)

mtrac said:


> I would start with a decent bike computer, clipless pedals, bag or two, water bottle and cage or two, and temporary fenders.
> 
> Regarding components, you have to decide what you don't like. Good news is you can do it piecemeal. Bad news is you can triple (or more) the original cost of the bike.


Second this altho fenders can be foregone until wet weather. saddle bag or "gas tank" bag to put multi-tool, tire levers, patch kit, spare tube, CO2. can also get a small pump that uses the water cage mounts. Since you intend the bike for fitness, weight aint a issue.
Also recommend some sort of mirror.
and HIGHLY recommend a rear blinky light and some headlight for late afternoon/dusk riding.

That Trek 1.1 is a good bike. No need to change anything on it unless it breaks or gets worn out.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

you said it was primarily for exercise....forget upgrades.
Take the bike and have a good fit done. Then ride it until your fitness and skills says it is time for a new bike.
Do not make the mistakes I made and spend money on upgrades that really do nothing to improve your fitness or riding skills.


----------



## StuntmanMike (Mar 18, 2014)

Like others said, I would just upgrade things you don't like, or things to make the bike more comfy.

The only thing I changed on my bike was the saddle and tires. The saddle was for comfort on long rides, and the tires were so I wouldn't wear out the CX tires that came with it on the road. I opted for a tire that would be resistant to flats. IMO that's a great type of upgrade.

Shifters, wheels, etc...those you can upgrade as you need to replace, but at that time you may want to just upgrade the new bike. You're always gonna come out dollars ahead buying the higher level bike to begin with.


----------



## svrider (Jan 14, 2009)

I've got an upgraded Trek 1.1. I was looking for a cheap aluminum frame to hang my existing parts on while I saved for my new CX rig. I wasn't too keen on any framesets out there when I spotted a 1.1 at the local shop. Good looking frame and the geo fit me great. So I bought one and sold off all the parts. Made back most of the initial cost and the frame ended up costing me about $200. Which was a good bit cheaper than other framesets out there.

The bike is now sporting a SRAM Rival group, Mavic Cosmic Elite wheel set, with Bontrager and Ritchey parts for the cockpit.

The bike came out fantastic. It's fairly light and rides really well. It has room for large tires and I've used it for a 100 mile mixed road/gravel race down here called the Rouge Roubaix. It was comfortable for 6 hours in the saddle and didn't skip a beat.


View attachment 297743


----------



## HyperCycle (Sep 5, 2012)

I have a Trek 1.1. It's a fine entry level bike. The only upgrade I've done is replacing the stock toe clip pedals with clipless pedals. I also bought a Cateye bike computer, bottle cages, pump and saddle bag. I only have time to ride on the weekends during the late spring, summer and early fall months... so the 1.1 is perfect. One of these days I may buy a Trek Domane... but for now, I'm satisfied with the 1.1.


----------



## SlippedChain (Nov 4, 2013)

I also have a 2010. Put over 4 k on that bike in the first two years I had it and other than better tires and bar tape, I didn't change anything. There really was not a need to. BTW, don't know if I just kept it dialed in well but that 2300 group set was bullet proof. Never hung up. Never skipped a gear.

To the OP. Just enjoy riding it. Save your money for the next bike (n+1). What you have is fine and there is quite a bit of satisfaction to be had when you train hard and are able to drop guys riding more expensive bikes.

Cheers.


----------

